

HTML 5's canvas tag implemented using Silverlight - ajg1977
http://blogs.msdn.com/delay/archive/2009/08/24/using-one-platform-to-build-another-html-5-s-canvas-tag-implemented-using-silverlight.aspx

======
roschdal
Excanvas already implements the canvas tag using Silverlight:
<http://excanvas.sourceforge.net/>

------
ajg1977
Very impressive, this could be a great way to allow developers to begin using
<canvas> now and have a fallback for unsupported browsers (yes you IE).

------
tewks
Very cool stuff. It's nice to see another fallback for IE support aside from
explorercanvas.

------
sho
You have got to be kidding me. Why the hell can't they just implement it
properly, in the browser? Oh no can't do that, but you might be able to
simulate having something resembling the proper functionality by installing
our proprietary closed source crapware plugin! The audacity of these
motherfuckers never ceases to amaze me.

Can't wait until IE is under 50%. It already is on some sites. Maybe then the
team of all-star douches behind it will realise they can't play these stupid
tricks anymore and try their hand at making a good web browser for once in
their worthless lives.

~~~
steverb
The "they" in this case have nothing to do with IE.

David just decided to see if he could do it. You know, for the fun of it.

Get a grip.

~~~
sho
_"nothing to do with IE"_

Huh? It's on MSDN. And pimping Silverlight. Suuuure, _nothing_ to do with IE.
Uh-huh.

You get a grip, Mr New Account with 1 comment. So what do you say when people
ask you what you do? "Oh, I create accounts on discussion sites and pretend to
be excited about Microsoft products"

